# .32 H&R mag ammo SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Federal .32 H&R mag. ammo for sale
20 round box
85 grain Jacketed Hollow Point

5 boxes $60.00 total

P.M. please

SOLD


----------

